# Midwest Micronut



## Enelson (Jul 20, 2012)

Fat fingers... I have a 1967 Starcraft explorer 15TR. Fiberglass of course...
MM


----------



## jonathanglasser71 (Apr 22, 2012)

Welcome MM ! I have been to Door county to work on a couple boats out there , it is a beautiful place that not many people now about .


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Welcome and that is the perfect skiff for that area. Enjoy.


----------



## Enelson (Jul 20, 2012)

Thanks Glasser16.  

I am taking another shot at posting photos of my recently completed micro project....  

Modified Tri-hull that provides for great stability and very shallow draft.  Dry and even ride with no tabs and handles unorganized chop of Lake Michigan exceptionally.  1973 Johnson Seahorse 50hp.  

1967 Starcraft Explorer 15TR


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Now THAT'S a boat with some class!
You did a stand-up up job with her!
I like it!
Nice touch of woodworking mixed in with the restoration.


----------



## GoldSpoon (Jun 14, 2012)

Nice boat!

You have any pics of the restoration?


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Sweet!


----------



## Enelson (Jul 20, 2012)

Unfortunately I did not take a lot of photos of the restore.  When I started the project, I had no idea that a site like Microskiff existed and that there was a community of nuts out there like myself...  The boat was abandoned and extremely raw.  Transom and hull were in good shape except for a few holes in the bottom that needed patching.  I rebuilt from the stringers up on the inside and did an awlgrip 2000 exterior/interior paint job (original was a mauve gel!).  All hardware, decks, console and systems I built or rigged.  I just sprayed floor with bedliner last week and am very pleased with the result.  Planning on poling platform and trim tabs in the coming weeks.  Yeah, I said poling platform.  Believe it or not more flats skiffs are emerging on the Great Lakes as site fishing for carp and smallmouth bass is really popular here.  

Here are a few more photos....









transom reinforcement








gunnel LED install








underwater light prep








custom console install


















Enjoy!


----------



## VBTravisD (Jul 20, 2012)

Beautiful boat man. I like the classic look with modern conveniences


----------



## CapnK (Jul 6, 2011)

Wow! Very nice! That honey-colored brightwork is a really sweet looking change from the usual...

Oh, and -

*Go Packers!!!*

;D


----------



## shanerain55 (Aug 10, 2010)

Now that is a gorgeous micro sled!


----------



## jonathanglasser71 (Apr 22, 2012)

Very cool skiff and great work !!


----------



## Rosco (Nov 6, 2010)

Very cool! I was just up in your neck of the woods fishing last week. Fished out of Suamico one day and Kewanee the next. Now it's time to mix up some epoxy and get back to work on my boat.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Hey there, Just found your thread so I will be a little late saying Welcome to the Forum [smiley=beer.gif] Stoked to see folks from different parts of the country joining the forum.

Boat looks great. Look forward to some fishing reports soon!


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

Looks Awesome!!!!


----------



## Bradleydel (Nov 28, 2011)

Classic!


----------



## Mizedog (Mar 9, 2018)

Man, this is inspiration for me! 
My grandfather bought a new Starcraft Angler when I was just a toddler and spent countless days fishing from it around Michigan and Wisconsin. I caught my first fish from that boat back in the late 60s. I still remember that day, even though I was probably five years old. 
The Angler is very similar to the Explorer, but lacks the double transom, and gunnel. I have Grandpa's boat now, and hope to restore it this summer. Nice job, thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

Who dredges up six year old posts?! 

Was there alcohol involved?


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

It is his first post. Be nice.

Nate


----------



## Mizedog (Mar 9, 2018)

Thanks Nate. I notice Fritz only has 211 posts, so he's really a newby too. There's always someone on every forum that gets his Lederhosen in a bunch when a newby bumps an old post. Sorry about that Fritz. We ok?

Enelson, I'm looking forward to an update on your Starcraft.


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

It's all good. Did you scroll page by page through six years of history to find that nugget? I'm just curious, but not really that curious. It's a cool skiff and worth looking at again and welcome to this place!


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Fritz said:


> It's all good. Did you scroll page by page through six years of history to find that nugget? I'm just curious, but not really that curious. It's a cool skiff and worth looking at again and welcome to this place!


He prob found the thread by googling that boat... it's a better search function than this site's search tool

Also, I appreciate when an old thread gets bumped that I have not yet seen, especially when there's pics involved...


----------

